# sealing grout



## J&J Home Imp.

I usually only seal if the customer wants in done and I charge extra. As stated above having to wait 72 hrs is the biggest issue. most HO's want to put there house back together and don't want me coming back in 3 days but some don't care. I don't want to have to send a guy back out to seal a floor either. But I do what I got to do. If the stainmaster and epoxy grouts were easier to wash i would just use them andbe done with it.


----------



## numbknees

Chicken Hawk said:


> Hey I am with Mike. Tile sealing is in the best interest of the customer. I work for a "custom" tile contractor and he tells customers that he won't do it because it's not worth it. And he is right it's not worth it for him to pay a guy $16.00 an hour to drive and seal a floor/shower for 50 cents a square foot. That guy could be making him more money on the next job. (I just so happen to be "that guy"). I do end up sealing most of our jobs however it is on the side in my spare time. Trust me it's the easiest thing you can do, and the hardest thing you can screw up. Use Tile Labs Brand and you will be happy you did.



spammer!

i include one application in the price
won't mention my brand
but it's f-ing expensive


----------



## mtplus

*teflon based sealer*



Mike Finley said:


> I've never installed any tile without sealing the grout. I use a teflon based sealer with a 20 year guarantee. It takes less than 15 minutes to apply and I know that the grout will repel dirt and my customer will be happier with their project over the long term which makes them happier with me.


Mike,

Would you mind sharing the brand name of the sealer that you use?

Regards,
Robert


----------



## Rich Turley

Up sell to epoxy! 

Problem with sealing is that it has to be repeated. Most sold and the big box's are cheap and will not last long. Bulletproof from Stonetech will last 3-5 years, but is more expensive. Either way most homeowners don't bother to reseal, then it gets dirty and stained and the appearance of your work suffers.

Epoxy is easy to up sell when the benifits are explained to the HO. They are happy and your work will look better longer. (More referrals.)

Rich


----------



## bjg5240

BulletProof® Sealer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BulletProof® Sealer Home 
Features + Benefits 
Where to Use 
Directions 
Product Video 
Available Sizes 
Regulatory Information 
Related Products 
Purchase Options 
Buy Online 
Locate Store 
Downloads 
MSDS Sheets 
Related Information 
Product Performance Guarantee 
Why Stone Needs to be Sealed 
Why Use Specialty Cleaners 

Features + Benefits
Advanced penetrating microbond protection 
Maximum protection against all stains 
Makes cleaning stone easier 
Preserves natural look 
Water-based low-solids coating 
Interior & exterior 
Where to Use
Natural stone such as marble, granite, limestone, slate, terrazzo, travertine & sandstone. Best suited for the most porous stone surfaces.

Directions
Always test in a small inconspicuous area with a 24-hour cure time to determine ease of application and desired results. Allow new grout installations to cure for a minimum of 72 hours prior to application. Make sure surface is clean, dry and free of waxes and coatings. Surface temperature should be between 50°F and 80°F. Ensure that the area is well-ventilated during application and until the surface is dry to the touch. Keep children and pets out of the area until foot traffic resumes.

Mask off and protect any baseboards or adjacent areas to avoid splashing sealer onto surfaces not intended to be treated. 
Sealer may be applied to damp surfaces one hour after standing water has been removed. 
Liberally apply an even coat using a paint pad, roller or brush. 
Allow sealer to penetrate the surface for 15-30 minutes. During this time, distribute excess over entire area to ensure even penetration. Remove excess sealer by wiping entire surface thoroughly with clean, dry towels. 
A second coat may be needed for porous, absorbent surfaces and should be applied 30-40 minutes after initial application as directed in steps 3-4. 
A minimum of 15 minutes after final application, wipe entire surface with clean dry towels to remove any excess sealer. If needed to remove residue, reapply a thin coat of sealer, allow to dwell for 2-3 minutes, agitate with a white nylon pad and dry thoroughly with clean, dry towels. 
A full cure is achieved after 24-72 hours; foot traffic may begin in 6-8 hours. If foot traffic must resume sooner, cover the floor with red rosin paper to protect it until full cure has been achieved. Red rosin paper is not needed to apply second coat. 
Clean equipment with water.


----------



## JackiTrades

*Spray On Grout Sealant Stand N Seal*

Hey everyone,

I believe grout sealing is a good thing, and use to add on the time and trip to it.

Please do not use STand N Seal. I did, and I am still ill after a year. In fact, since the spray grout sealants are new, let's just say.....seal it with a product that is very well known, even if it takes longer. Health is important.
If you have an old can, or know someone who does, get rid of it!!!!

I had used Tile Lab previously and have to say, it great. If you have to bend down on your knees to apply, the pain in your knees will go away. The product has been safe to use and does well.


----------



## bjg5240

The best product that I have used so far is 511 impregnator. My next one I'm going to try is the "bullet proof" that was recommmeded. Good luck!


----------



## Bud Cline

*JackiTrades*, (and others)

If you have alegedly suffered an illness or *ill-effects from the use of* the tile sealing product *Stand 'n' Seal *you may be eligible to participate in one of the Class Action Law Suits that have occurred as a result of the use of this product. Alegedly people have died from its use and *many scores*-*more have been* permanently *injured.*

It would be worth your while to look at this thread and follow the links within this thread to thoroughly investigate the issues that have arisen with the use of Stand 'n' Seal grout sealer.

http://www.thefloorpro.com/communit...and-a/132-stand-and-seal-health-problems.html


----------



## MattCoops

Who would ever want to use a can of hairspray as a sealer?

Especially one that is dangerous to health.


----------



## andeeznuts

*Sealing grout*

I personally have been tiling for 7 years and have never sealed grout. I will not assume the responsibility of color changes flaking or unmet expectations.your best bet is not to seal they always understand. Leave to there risk not yours.
[email protected]


----------



## Graeson

I've ALWAYS gone back at the end of a project to seal the grout/tile/stone/whathaveyou... It's just what I was taught to do... I include it in the estimate/contract and also always bring it's benefits to the client's attention then advise them on resealing in 3-4 years...

RECENTLY I've started using TEC's Accucolor XT grout which has the sealer in it already - it also resists cracking, mold, and mildew - it makes the grouting process a little more tedious, but is definitely worth it because I don't have to come back an extra morning to seal! As a matter of fact I pretty much use all TEC products when it comes to thinset, grout, caulk, sealing, enhancing, etc. (Okay TEC, there's my plug - where's my check?)


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Mike Finley said:


> I didn't know it was an option?


Not only is it an option, but in my opinion a very unnecessary option. You do so much better using a little common sense, using a medium to dark colored grout in high traffic areas. here's the thing. Sealer will only delay the inevitable. grout darkens with age. That's a matter of fact. Whether it be from poor housekeeping, or even GOOD housekeeping!! (minerals in the water, dirt from mopping getting pushed into the pores of the grout, etc.) Selaer or no sealer, it will also show traffic patterns if too light a grout is used. For my money, grout sealer is the biggest racket to hit this business since mastic showers.

Jackitrades-- Bud's right. Check the following thread. You'll find all the contact info you need to get involved:

http://johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=26036


----------



## Bud Cline

Grout sealers are more of a "profit center" for the sellers than they are a product to protect something and whose need is mandatory. Grout sealers are more or less a marketing phenomenon and not much more. Sure most of them work to some degree but they don't really change what it is that causes the cleaning issues anyway. The texture of the grout is what makes the grouts hard to clean not the fact that the grout wasn't sealed.

What type of grout sealer do you suppose the Romans used? Let's face it, tile grouts in one form or another have been around for thousands of years and nothing ever got sealed. Why now? 
Why? Wall Street! That's why, just like everything else. 

Grout sealers have taken a giant leap over the past ten years and mostly over the past seven years. 
Are they beneficial? To some degree yes. 
Do they create an ongoing maintenance need? If you believe in them yes.
Are they outrageously overpriced? You bet your sweet ass they are.
Are they necessary? Nope!

Do I use them? Only when I have to. I seal natural stone before and after grouting and I seal a customers grout when they think they are much to important in life to seal it themselves and for that THEY PAY. My time can be much better spent doing other things.:thumbup:


----------



## nwtile guy

I agree with you Bud and Bill. Sealing grout is a little rediculous, but on slate and other natural stone, it all gets sealed but on a 6x6 ceramic or porcelin shower or floor, you can spend way to much time sealing and Bud's right - CHARGE!!


----------



## Bill_Vincent

I didn't say anything about stone, especially slate. I'm a big one for enhancing sealers for rustic stones to bring out the colors.



















As for polished stone, it depends on the stone. Some don't need sealer, and some, it doesn't matter WHAT you do to them it's not going to help. 

One way or the other, nothing gets done for free.


----------



## world llc

anything change in the last 4 years (other than forum contributors)

what type of sealer you using for cement grout?


----------



## Bill_Vincent

In some cases, even the contributors haven't changed! 

As for sealing grout, It's STill just as much of a racket as it was 4 years ago, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bud Cline

There are many grout sealers on the market that will seal grout suitably but don't expect miracles from any of them. Grout sealers are not necessarily stain-proofers.

Grout sealers are more of a marketing success than anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Hey stranger!! Long time no "see"!


----------



## Bud Cline

Hi Bill,

Been gonna call ya but just don't seem to think about it at a decent hour, you guys go to bed too early on your side of the country.


----------



## angus242

Bill_Vincent said:


> angus242
> Tile know it all


That started out as a joke when someone said I spend too much time, effort and thought when building a shower.


----------



## CO762

Bill_Vincent said:


> Concerning the egos, I've said it many times that I've yet to EVER meet a tile mechanic worth his salt that WASN'T a prima dona.


I understand that Bill, especially since I was trained Old School. If you aren't good and have paid your hard dues, you don't move up, PERIOD. 
And no one will listen to you unless you're top dog anyway, lol.

But there are hacks and managers and businesspeople in the trades that are like that, egoists but don't rate. I've long believed one of the worst things on the planet is a blue collar male that has gotten the taste of making good money. And to them, [fill in the blank] mechanics are a dime a dozen.

I had a client list of world class monied people and also worked for construction company owners with all the toys and home(s). There are good and bad in both, but in general, I've found more ego driven bad people in the trades, hands down. And almost to a person those people are ego driven.


----------



## angus242

angus242 said:


> That started out as a joke when someone said I spend too much time, effort and thought when building a shower.


Of course, this was the same guy that claims tar paper is a bad thing on a roof and is not necessary.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

I'm not even gonna ask. :no:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Of course, this was the same guy that claims tar paper is a bad thing on a roof and is not necessary.


Very humble. What do you think about grout sealing Angus? I mean for the people who use cementous grouts.


----------



## angus242

Bandaids, young grasshopper. Bandaids.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

angus242 said:


> Bandaids, young grasshopper. Bandaids.


Thats no?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCyJRXvPNRo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Thats classic


----------



## world llc

Bill_Vincent said:


> Concerning the egos, I've said it many times that I've yet to EVER meet a tile mechanic worth his salt that WASN'T a prima dona. It sort of goes hand in hand, and yes, I include myself in that group. When you put the kind of effort that goes along with giving a crap about the end result, it's tough NOT to be that sure of yourself. It's just unfortunate that there are many who perceive themselves as the ONLY ones who can produce that quality of work, and think that everyone else is subordinate.


my god, a book could be written on that :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

world llc said:


> my god, a book could be written on that :laughing:


Write it..


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Dr. Porcelain Freud.


----------



## world llc

Dr. Marble Jung


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Dr. When tilers attack


----------



## SaniGLAZE

*Sealing Tile and Grout*

There are products out there that are not sealers the permanently eliminate the need to seal grout.


----------

